# Abandoned Hospital



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Apr 15, 2013)

Took this on a recent trip to an abandoned hospital. Enjoy. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow very spooky, wonder if there ar any ghosts there at night.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2013)

Creepy.  Got a chill up my back looking at these.  The detail that you captured is really amazing.  How do you say it in the UK?  Brilliant!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

Number 1 and 4 are good. I would be a bigger fan of 1. if the room wasn't tilted.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2013)

I kind of like the tilt in #1.  I think it adds to the abandoned building feel.


----------



## tommmkelly (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, very scary! number 4 & 1 are my favourites!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> I kind of like the tilt in #1.  I think it adds to the abandoned building feel.



To each it's own, but it disrupts the symmetry and distracts. That's the first thing I noticed. Looks like everything slid or is sliding to the right side of the frame.


----------



## Michael79 (Apr 15, 2013)

All these shots are amazing, it must of been incredible to shoot there.

Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Apr 15, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Number 1 and 4 are good. I would be a bigger fan of 1. if the room wasn't tilted.



The good ol' wide angle lens distorting everything there


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2013)

Boy, British healthcare has gone down hill...


----------



## JBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the shots themselves, however imo they are way overcooked. Some start to look less like photos and more like paintings.


----------



## TiltShift (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, these are great! Spooky place! 1, 4 & 5 are my favorites I'd say, but they're all pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Rhoads238 (Apr 15, 2013)

These are really nicely done. 3 doesnt do much for me. Maybe if the bed frames weren't in the shot. If you hadn't seen them in the second shot they wouldn't make sense in the photo since they dont really add anything. I really like the composition of the second shot. its creative. Good eye.


----------



## Chris_Fife (Apr 15, 2013)

Brilliant photos!  I especially love the broken mirror pic.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice Shots,Now I dear ya,go back there a night.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm pleased with them, some of the best photos I've taken for quite a while.



DarkShadow said:


> Nice Shots,Now I dear ya,go back there a night.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

JBrown said:


> I like the shots themselves, however imo they are way overcooked. Some start to look less like photos and more like paintings.



Tonemapping is a style you either like or dislike. And in terms of tonemappings and being overcooked, these are extremely tame.


----------



## FanBoy (Apr 15, 2013)

Numbers 1 and 4 are your HDR winners, and I would argue that these images are not overcooked. 

Number five isn't bad, but doesn't have any focal points, like #4 has.

Good work. More please!


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 15, 2013)

Rad pix.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 15, 2013)

I like these a lot - some of the nicest HDR shots I've seen on here. Care to share your settings, workflow, secrets?


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 15, 2013)

Almost looks like you used a topaz filter.  Did you; or is this a HDR?


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Apr 16, 2013)

UnknownBro said:


> Almost looks like you used a topaz filter.  Did you; or is this a HDR?



It is indeed HDR, -2, 0, +2



TimothyJinx said:


> I like these a lot - some of the nicest HDR shots I've seen on here. Care to share your settings, workflow, secrets?



Not a lot to tell really. Open the images in HDR Efex 2, choose a preset that I think works for that particular image then I adjust the sliders to get the look and feel I want. 

I try not to overcook my HDR too much (I've gone past that stage) but there are occasions like on number 5 where I felt a slightly more in your face HDR works better.


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 16, 2013)

KaPOWitsCHRIS said:


> UnknownBro said:
> 
> 
> > Almost looks like you used a topaz filter.  Did you; or is this a HDR?
> ...


Ever play with the Topaz filters?

This was done with topaz detail2.  It's a plug in for photoshop.







Either way they're awesome pix. :hail:


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are some great shots I love #1! I can't wait to start experimenting with HDR.


----------



## Ratboy (Apr 16, 2013)

The overcooked is great , i would love to see these darkened down and a lot of shadow added .....real spooky style ....


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 22, 2013)

KaPOWitsCHRIS said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm pleased with them, some of the best photos I've taken for quite a while.
> 
> Challenge accepted.



I would LOVE to spend the night in a place like that! My three room tent, air mattress, sleeping bags, box of goodies, adult beverages, and.of course my side kick, miss a65


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2013)

Nominated #1 for April photo of the month.  Good luck!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...april-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Apr 22, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> Nominated #1 for April photo of the month.  Good luck!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...april-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html



Thanks!


----------

